

Amazon's Hypocrisy on Net Neutrality - 001sky
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/amazon-said-to-play-hardball-in-book-contract-talks-with-publishing-house-hachette/2014/05/16/cdd40854-dc62-11e3-8009-71de85b9c527_story.html

======
001sky
"Amazon said to play hardball in book contract talks with publishing house
Hachette"

AMZN reportedly adding 3-5 weeks of (arbitrary) "delivery delay" for online
orders.

Exactly the type of opportunism they seek protection from.

